# Cartier Chrono Reflex - Setting The Date?



## Essar (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Some help on this topic would be most appreciated...

Trying to set the date on my Cartier Tank Francaise Chrono Reflex.

Cartier have been pretty cheeky about this as they do not even mention the function in the manual supplied with the watch.

Look forward to some constructive responses

Many thanks.

Picture link of the watch in question also attached.

http://www.tifara.com/cartier-tank-francai...ono-p39078.html


----------

